# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  Diminishing returns when doing many events

## woned

When we farm xp/karma too fast we start to hit diminishing returns which reduces the xp and karma substantially, have any of you guys found ways to get around this DR?

----------


## mig22

Try logging off for 30 mins or so, then come back. Or you could try to do your story mode or crafting or farming materials etc lol.

----------


## Slebo

Yeah this is very annoying - I think you get like 30-40% of the standard. I agree with mig22, I don't why they have made this. Will a new zone work?

----------


## Hoax

Is this new? Last time I chained events I didn't notice this.

----------


## woned

Most people dont know about this because you have to chain events at a pretty insane rate.

----------

